# The “What Not To Do To Your Work Vehicle” Build



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

This thread will follow any progress or feedback on my latest and reintroduction to being in a VW. If any of you are Mk4 veterans you’ll know me by the following:



















The downturn of my VW community involvement happened as I began a family. I clung onto a daily driver Passat that was then replaced by a company supplied vehicle. I was then upgraded to a hand-me-down 2013 Pathfinder Platinum, which as nicely equipped as it was, still didn’t do it for me. I hated the CVT, the looks, the interior finish, etc. 

I placed an order for a Tiguan SEL-P 4mo R-Line at the end of January and picked it up on Friday the 13th of July. 










This being a company vehicle, I have to keep some things in perspective with modifications. I’m sure my boss would give me a WTF if I rolled in on air with the frame notched and a big turbo kit with open wastegate dump. So, the plan is to keep things mild. Improve some performance. Add some quality protection items to keep the car looking good. Almost mod as if I didn’t want my wife to know...some of you know the drill. 










With only a couple days behind the wheel, the only two items I’m missing are the power (260hp in Pathfinder), and the A/C seats. Ball sweat is real. These are items I can deal with for now. I know a tune is coming soon. And the A/C system in the Tiguan works incredibly well given all the glass the car has. 










So far, no actual issues that anyone’s complained about already. I will have to report that the Remote Start works WAY better than what people have reported. Just this morning I was able to start the car from my kitchen with it in the driveway. So, various walls and prob about 50-60’ away. Everyone was saying you have to be right up on the car. Maybe they extended the antenna for the receiver in the car?



















On the day I picked up the vehicle I immediately dropped in some WeatherTech mats and cargo mat with roll out bumper protector. I had already ripped off the logo stickers and added some R-Line badges in place. 










Once home, I threw in the upper dash lid’d tray replacement and also a tempered glass screen protector from Amazon. 



















I gotta say one of the best reasons to go for the R-Line package is the black headliner. 










I’ve got a handful of other items sitting around that I need to find the time to get to. I also made a few VCDS tweaks to disable the Auto Start Stop, bump up the comfort blinks to 5, and get the windows to respond to the key fob. I’d still like to disable the Adaptiveness of the cruise control, if anyone knows how. I still want to set a cruising speed, just not have the vehicle slow down for me. 

I’ll report more on things I find with this vehicle or pieces/parts I install. If I do anything performance related I intend on trying to run VCDS logs to compare before and after. 

Thanks for watching!


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

car looks great! 
im surprised to see you get your order so quickly as others seem to be still waiting for their R-Lines.

that MKIV looks sick too! 
im coming from a MK7 GTI that was APR 1+ tuned, so i feel your pain with the lack of power. 

i look forward to seeing what you do with your build!


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

Congrats man! My remote start was fantastic the first time I got my R-line but now i feel like i have to get way closer to get it started. Hopefully that doesnt happen to you.


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

Love it! I have a pure white r line. May I have link to the tempered glass for the screen ! I’ve been carrying around a micro fiber cloth and wiping like crazy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> im surprised to see you get your order so quickly as others seem to be still waiting for their R-Lines.


Thanks man! It didn’t feel quick at all. Not to mention watching others post up that they were getting theirs having ordered after me. 



trillsx88 said:


> Congrats man! My remote start was fantastic the first time I got my R-line but now i feel like i have to get way closer to get it started. Hopefully that doesnt happen to you.


Very odd to hear that. Will keep trying it to test the distance. 



YungTy718 said:


> Love it! I have a pure white r line. May I have link to the tempered glass for the screen ! I’ve been carrying around a micro fiber cloth and wiping like crazy


You’ll still wanna keep that microfiber cloth handy. The screen is advertised that it’ll reduce fingerprints but I still wipe it everyday. Just better than wiping the actual screen and potentially scratching it. 










In other news, I’ve discovered that the OE trunk floor piece has two levels. And although it being cool that you can lower it down for more vertical storage space, the WeatherTech trunk mat doesn’t sit on top of the floor when it’s in the lower slot. Makes you wonder why even elevate it at all and not just make the side rails start as low as you can get the floor. 

Next little doodah is getting my EZ Pass mounted stealthily. The key to doing this right is not just painting the transponder, but also spraying the plastic Velcro pieces. Install pic tomorrow after it’s all dry.


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

Savvv said:


> Thanks man! It didn’t feel quick at all. Not to mention watching others post up that they were getting theirs having ordered after me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you ordered!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

Savvv said:


> Thanks man! It didn’t feel quick at all. Not to mention watching others post up that they were getting theirs having ordered after me.
> 
> 
> 
> Very odd to hear that. Will keep trying it to test the distance.


yeah sucks on top of that my side assist stop working and my car stopping in the middle of the road thinking there were cars around me.


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

trillsx88 said:


> yeah sucks on top of that my side assist stop working and my car stopping in the middle of the road thinking there were cars around me.


That happened to me I took it to the dealer and they claim I had to have a software update. If u try to turn it back on it says feature not available correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

Sorry for the short hand/ typos I’m at work lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

YungTy718 said:


> That happened to me I took it to the dealer and they claim I had to have a software update. If u try to turn it back on it says feature not available correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup im getting the same message. Shoot me a PM if you want to talk about this more. I dont want to spam Savv post 

Sorry Savv lol


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

trillsx88 said:


> Sorry Savv lol


:laugh: no worries. 

Got my black EZ Pass mounted. Originally was thinking of putting it dead center below the mirror on the windshield, but then found it’s small enough to be hidden behind that patch of black dotted tint up high. Slightly viewable from the driver seat as opposed to not seeing it under the mirror, but I’d rather it be unviewable from outside.


----------



## ADChang1 (Jan 13, 2018)

Beautiful car, beautiful pictures. Thanks for them!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you sir! Trying to put my OlloClip to good use. 

Just got done playing “filthy word scrabble”. If anyone wants some letters, holler. Pay shipping and you can haz.


----------



## KurtCav (May 8, 2010)

I thought your username looked familiar. I used to frequent the 3/2/G forum as well.

My DD is an MKV .:R32 and we got the Tiguan for my wife to replace her Civic (her transformation is now complete).

I have a similar problem. I need to mod it in a fashion that she doesn't realize even though it's her daily! The tune is going to be the hardest!

You sold me on the screen protector. We also need to get a cargo cover because the SE doesn't come with an OEM one.









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

Savvv said:


> []
> 
> Makes you wonder why even elevate it at all and not just make the side rails start as low


It's for letting you be able to put the cargo liner under it if you want. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G950W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

Savvv said:


> Thank you sir! Trying to put my OlloClip to good use.
> 
> Just got done playing “filthy word scrabble”. If anyone wants some letters, holler. Pay shipping and you can haz.


What’s the easiest (mostly safest ) way to remove I only want to keep 4motion lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

YungTy718 said:


> What’s the easiest (mostly safest ) way to remove I only want to keep 4motion lol


A hair dryer and fishing line. (I've also used dental floss).

Follow up with some adhesive remover like Goo Gone or similar to remove the leftovers.


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> A hair dryer and fishing line. (I've also used dental floss).
> 
> Follow up with some adhesive remover like Goo Gone or similar to remove the leftovers.


Thank you !! Project to do tonight lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

before and after tint 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

My process I used:

1. Squirted GooGone all over emblems and let soak
2. Use heat gun on low setting and warm up a few letters at a time. Use fishing line to floss them off. 
3. Open tailgate and soak paper towels in GooGone and leave them on top of the leftover adhesive for 15min
4. Heat gun on low doing a letter at a time and use finger to rub each one off. 
5. Hit the area with GooGone to get any remaining bits off. 
6. Quick detail to clean it all up. 

There’s still a “shadow” of the letter outlines. Probably need to clay bar the area to fully remove it.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

YungTy718 said:


> before and after tint


Looks great! Did you do the headlights too?

Here’s a before and after of debadging the hatch:



















In other news, I was leaving a meeting today walking through the parking lot and was able to perform a remote start from at least 70-80’ away. Couldn’t see nor hear the car when I did it. As I walked closer I could begin to hear the sound of the engine idling and the radiator fans running.

Edit - Just performed a remote start from out in the open and counted my paces. Assuming 3’ per pace, I was able to get the car to start from a little over 150’ away.


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

Nope didn’t do the headlights. Clean!! I’ll be definitely removing badges this weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Update from the weekend:

I had some time to install the Lamin-X products I previously purchased:

Clear headlights
Gunsmoke fog lights 
Door handle cups
Rear bumper protector

With having full LED headlights I figured it’s cheap protection from something shattering the housings. I went with gunsmoke on the fogs to get rid of the brightness of the reflector housings down low. This in turn keeps your eyes from falling down the front of the vehicle, and rather focused on the chrome trim of the grille and lower accent pieces. After installed it also makes the fogs look about the same as the headlight housings. Door handle cups keep the fingernail scratches away and the bumper protector is just extra coverage in addition to the WeatherTech roll out mat on the trunk mat. Both of these items are barely visible. 

Here’s a before shot so you can see how bright the fogs are stock:










And all the after shots:














































In unrelated news, I went AutoX’ing in my uncle’s GT4 on Sunday with my cousin. He didn’t have as much seat time in it as me, and was going for gold on one of his last runs. Little too fast through the finish line and not much room to slow down. Ended up spinning the car and finally stopped at the curb. Driver front smacked!










Good news is the Tiguan comfortably fit them two and my daughter for the ride home together. :laugh:


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

Oh my word not the porsche  what’s the damage on that !?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

That should be cheap to fix.........my guess is $7000....


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

The plan is to do the bolt on work ourselves. I’m guessing around $3,000 in parts. And then whatever the dealer will charge for an alignment and overall check of the front end.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

This weekend’s project consisted of getting her up on all 4’s and getting the brake calipers painted. I used the G2 brand and ordered off Amazon. It gets applied with a brush. The finish looks great, and the end product did what I wanted it to do: make them indistinguishable. The factory silver calipers pop out from the spokes and now they’re much more subtle. 




























Fronts:









Rears:


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I’ve been driving in Sport mode lately, both on the driving mode knob as well as transmission setting. For some reason though it’s putting me in 8th gear on the freeway even when the display shows an S. If I pull back into D, and again into S, it downshifts to 7th gear. But then seconds later it shifts back to 8th. Any ideas?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Savvv said:


> Any ideas?


It is quite possible that the owner's manual is wrong. My guess is that the car has figured out that you are cruising on the highway and then it ignores the book where it says that sport mode doesn't use the highest gear. It is also possible that the car has never read our English owner's manual. I rarely use sport mode so I would never have noticed this. Thanks for posting this observation.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Last night, in my pajamas, I installed my first “performance” upgrade. While I was waiting for the car to arrive and in the midst of a purchase of my springs, I splurged for a higher flow turbo inlet elbow. When it showed up, I noticed the inside of the casting had some rough spots so I even went as far as using a few Dremel bits to smooth the surface. 



















Reading the description from the manufacturer’s website, they make claims of how it outflows the stock piece on a flow bench with less pressure drop etc etc. All fine and dandy, but no dyno numbers. I’m not expecting this to be noticeable at all, but I figured, let’s do some VCDS data logging and see what’s what. 

On Saturday morning I went out and did a pull from dead stop to top of 4th gear. I installed the performance elbow last night and did a rerun this morning. Same stretch of road. Similar outdoor air temps. In fact, the intake air temps today were about 7°F cooler than yesterday. 

I present you two graphs from only the duration of 3rd gear. One showing the MAF readings and the other the actual boost. If only we had the ability to do a 3rd gear pull from 2,000rpm without the trans downshifting.



















So, what we looking at here? Claims of more flow than the stock unit. The MAF readings are too close to show any airflow gains into the engine. It’s neck and neck the whole way to redline with the occasional blip on the performance elbow. 

Interestingly though is the boost curve. The performance elbow dropped the boost pressure by about 1psi the whole way to redline. How do we explain this, especially since the intake air temps were slightly cooler with the performance elbow installed. You’d think I’d be running higher boost today than yesterday. Perhaps this graph is displaying the efficiency increase of the turbo with the bigger inlet elbow? Perhaps I’m still making the same power as before, but am able to do so with slightly lower boost? 

Aside from the unnoticeable change in performance from the driver seat, there isn’t any change in turbo or intake noise. For those of you thinking of buying one of these, save your money. It might be better suited to a car with a tune and full exhaust and intake. But for a 100% bone stock car just switching elbows, spend the money elsewhere.


----------



## Philip J. Fry (Jan 1, 2005)

Hey dude. Good to see you back in a VW. I remember you from back in the MK4 glory days. I've since moved on from mine as well. Excited to watch where this goes. 

P.S. That Cayman GT4 photo literally made me


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Savvv said:


> Interestingly though is the boost curve. The performance elbow dropped the boost pressure by about 1psi the whole way to redline. How do we explain this, especially since the intake air temps were slightly cooler with the performance elbow installed. You’d think I’d be running higher boost today than yesterday. Perhaps this graph is displaying the efficiency increase of the turbo with the bigger inlet elbow? Perhaps I’m still making the same power as before, but am able to do so with slightly lower boost?


It sounds like you might want to graph a few more things. I would look at requested boost vs. actual boost. It is possible (as you noted) that the increased airflow is causing the ECU to request less boost. You ought to also be able to log HP and Torque to check out your second question. Of course you could also do a simple 0-60 time if you want. It would be nice to know if this device actually changes actual performance.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I did log requested but didn’t check it out yet. If the mass air readings are near identical then it’s not actually getting more air into the system. It’s gotta be a pressure problem. If you can reduce a head loss before a “pump” (turbo) then wouldn’t it create less outlet pressure at the same airflow? What is odd though is the boost is obviously electronically controlled. If the ECM requests 18lbs it’s going to make it regardless. I’ll go back and see what it was calling for on both and post another graph. Stand by...


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

I had this mod on my 2015 GTI, which was already stage 2 tuned with an intake and downpipe when I installed this.

Gains were:
- Faster turbo spoil (500 rpm lower)
- Improved turbo sound
- More air flow

Not a huge mod, but nice for 100$ when combined with an intake and higher boost from a tune.

As you said yourself, not worth it on a bone stock Tiguan.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

JSWTDI09 said:


> It is quite possible that the owner's manual is wrong. My guess is that the car has figured out that you are cruising on the highway and then it ignores the book where it says that sport mode doesn't use the highest gear. It is also possible that the car has never read our English owner's manual. I rarely use sport mode so I would never have noticed this. Thanks for posting this observation.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Figured it out. It’s a speed threshold. Below 65mph and in Sport mode on the gear shift, it won’t shift to 8th gear unless you change to D. If you are above 65mph cruising speed, it shifts to 8th no matter what.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey buddy :wave:


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

DFWSKATE said:


> Hey buddy :wave:


Hey HAY hey  This one's for you, since Tapatalk won't allow me to upload the photo:










I dropped off my amber sidemarkers with a buddy who's got a paint shop at his dealership. C9X is our DPB color code. Perfect match. No light shines through. :thumbup:


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Just discovered another discrepancy with the owner’s manual regarding the headlight operation with respect to the switch position. 

It states that features like the AFS, cornering lights, and the fog lights coming on when in Reverse only happen when in the Auto position. All of these also work when you’ve got the switch twisted all the way to the right as well. The only clarification is that on the SEL-P’s our fog lights aren’t what come on for cornering and in Reverse. Rather there’s an angled LED in the headlight housing that illuminates.


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

Savvv said:


> Hey HAY hey  This one's for you, since Tapatalk won't allow me to upload the photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh I was debating on getting clear since mine is pure white 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

YungTy718 said:


> Ahh I was debating on getting clear since mine is pure white


Clear looks good on the white!


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

YungTy718 said:


> Ahh I was debating on getting clear since mine is pure white
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck finding the clear reflectors, I’ve been searching everywhere.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

HarryPooter said:


> Good luck finding the clear reflectors, I’ve been searching everywhere.


If anybody finds a source, please post the link.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Anyone think my boss will notice?




























What a project this turned into. I’m either rusty with the tools or VW really did make it harder to change front springs than before. I started Friday night. Got the rears done pretty quickly. I have the springs installed so that the dead coils are on the bottom, even though the H&R logo is upside down. The install instructions had an illustration with the dead coils on the bottom so that’s what I did. Started on the passenger front and upon reassembly it became apparent that the inner CV joint dislocated itself. Picture your arm pulled from your shoulder and the skin holding it together. :laugh:

Saturday I got an extra set of hands and we squared up the axle and tapped it back into place. Same thing happened on the driver side too. I’ve NEVER had an axle dislocate itself when dropping the spindle off the strut. Got it mostly all put back together and then had a wedding to go to. 

Today, fender liners back on, wheels on, took final measurements and gave her a bath. 

Verdict - The overall drop front and rear looks to match perfectly. I love it. It’s subtle to the untrained eye but I notice the lessened wheel gap. Don’t have anything to comment on ride quality yet. Below are my before measurements minus new measurements equaling the drop achieved:

Fender to ground
DF: 31” - 29-3/4” = 1-1/4” drop
PF: 31-3/16” - 29-7/8” = 1-5/16” drop
DR: 31-3/4” - 30-5/16” = 1-7/16” drop
PR: 31-3/8” - 30-1/8” = 1-1/8” drop

I did measure from center of wheel hub to fender but realized it’s very easy to make an error. Unless you have a laser dotted right at the center point of the hub, it’s easy to be off an 1/8” or 1/4” just based on your angle of view from the tape to the centercap. I used a 3’ level and found that the fender to ground measurement was much more accurate. I also did a final fender to top of tire measurement using the same point on the fender and a torpedo level across the top of the tire tread. 

Fender to Tire
DF: 2-1/8”
PF: 2-1/8”
DR: 2-5/16”
PR: 2-1/4”

So based on this, unless I end up with drastic settling over the next week or two, my wheel gap is less in the front than in the rear, which is what I wanted. The OE rear spring pads measure 9.5mm thick. If I find that I need to raise the rears, the 13mm TT pads will be perfect. 

My next issue to tackle is wheel spacing. I took two measurements with a level flush with the outside of the fender. To the outer most sidewall of the tire, and to the sidewall where the groove is between the lettering and the beginning of the treads. Measurements are below:

Spacers:
DF: 9/16” (14mm) or 15/16” (24mm)
PF: 9/16” (14mm) or 15/16” (24mm)
DR: 13/16” (21mm) or 1-1/8” (29mm)
PR: 13/16” (21mm) or 1-1/8” (29mm)

The smaller measurements means that the sidewall would be flush with the outside of the rough plastic. The larger measurements would give more of a poking look with just the top of the treads being flush while the sidewall and possibly some wheel will be out past the fender. The biggest spacer I’ve seen is 25mm. I’d either have to go custom to do a 29/30mm spacer, or I just do 25mm in the rear and something around an 18mm upfront. Thoughts?


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Looks amazing! I measured our FWD stock height and it's 30 7/8 but of course being FWD with different size wheels and tires. Been trying to convince the wife to lower it but she refuses saying it would look like a wagon 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks. The more I look at it, it’s not that low haha. That vdubkolf whatever guy with the green one is on GTI springs and is why he’s sitting lower. With these it still looks like an SUV, but honestly looks like what VW should have released the R-Line with. The fender gap about matches the thickness of the sidewall on the 20” tires. 

I’ve also decided to not go overboard on spacing. The fenders on these have a pretty thick flat on the underside and thus if I’m out too far and hit some hard bumps the treads will tear that plastic apart. I’ve chosen the wheel and hub centric spacers from 42 Draft Designs. As much as I wanted black ones, like what ECS sells, I appreciate the engineering that goes into 42’s products. Gonna go with 13mm on the fronts and 20mm on the rears. Should hopefully have them on this week (if they’re in stock) and then getting a 4-wheel alignment Saturday morning.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Did you replace any hardware during install like strut bearings or stretch bolts? On MK7 reusing those causes so many clunking and creaking noises.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Nope. I’ve got 3200 miles on the car. Should be fine


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Savvv said:


> Nope. I’ve got 3200 miles on the car. Should be fine


Ok hope it will be fine. I lowered my MK7 with only 300 miles on it and reused e everything and it has been creaking since day one lol

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey Savv!!!! Gosh, great to see you tinkering on a VW again—I've always loved your threads. :wave:

I'm looking into ordering a Tiguan R-Line, just gotta sell like, 3 of my 5 toys hahaha!

This thing looks amazing, can't wait to get my hands on one. How'd you get your employer to splurge on this with you!?!?! 

Keep the fun updates coming opcorn:


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

the_jeep_now said:


> Ok hope it will be fine. I lowered my MK7 with only 300 miles on it and reused e everything and it has been creaking since day one lol


Yeesh. So far so good here. 



jimothy cricket said:


> Hey Savv!!!! Gosh, great to see you tinkering on a VW again—I've always loved your threads. :wave:
> 
> I'm looking into ordering a Tiguan R-Line, just gotta sell like, 3 of my 5 toys hahaha!
> 
> ...


Mr Cricket what’s shaking!? Thanks. It feels good to be doing this again. The wife and neighbors don’t understand. At all. The neighbors are all like “why is he taking the wheels off his company vehicle?” :laugh: I was driving my boss’s old Pathfinder and it was getting high in miles and maintenance costs. I proposed a VW for better fuel economy and they let me pick it haha. Ordered it in January and just got it last month.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Mr Cricket what’s shaking!? Thanks. It feels good to be doing this again. The wife and neighbors don’t understand. At all. The neighbors are all like “why is he taking the wheels off his company vehicle?” :laugh: I was driving my boss’s old Pathfinder and it was getting high in miles and maintenance costs. I proposed a VW for better fuel economy and they let me pick it haha. Ordered it in January and just got it last month.


Well isn't that just spectaular!!! Congrats! 

What's the ordering process like?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

We ordered through Enterprise’s fleet program so it was just like picking everything out as normal. Didn’t have to deal with anything crazy at a normal car dealer.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Savvv said:


> Don’t have anything to comment on ride quality yet.


I'd be very interested to hear how the quality of the ride is impacted with the drop and stock shocks.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Row1Rich said:


> I'd be very interested to hear how the quality of the ride is impacted with the drop and stock shocks.


After about 100 miles of mostly freeway driving you can’t even tell that the car is lowered. It doesn’t “float” as much but it takes bumps well and doesn’t make any noise. The couple sharp turns that I have been able to take with speed feel great. :thumbup:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> After about 100 miles of mostly freeway driving you can’t even tell that the car is lowered. It doesn’t “float” as much but it takes bumps well and doesn’t make any noise. The couple sharp turns that I have been able to take with speed feel great. :thumbup:


Are you at all worried about dropping in springs on OE struts?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

jimothy cricket said:


> Are you at all worried about dropping in springs on OE struts?


Not particularly...should I be? :laugh: I can’t say I’ve heard that many horror stories of struts and shocks going bad with lowering springs only...especially when the drop was only 1-1/4”. This car will get a ton of road time over the next 5 years so I’ll definitely post up if I experience an issue. 

Speaking of issues, just got notice of the sunroof ambient lighting recall. Looks like the fix for now is shutting it off. Ugh. It looked so cool at night. Womp


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Not particularly...should I be? :laugh: I can’t say I’ve heard that many horror stories of struts and shocks going bad with lowering springs only...especially when the drop was only 1-1/4”. This car will get a ton of road time over the next 5 years so I’ll definitely post up if I experience an issue.
> 
> Speaking of issues, just got notice of the sunroof ambient lighting recall. Looks like the fix for now is shutting it off. Ugh. It looked so cool at night. Womp


Yeah, that's a very modest drop. I've never had luck just dropping in springs, whether it was my MK5 GTI or MK5 R32. The shocks would get bouncy as sh*t after probably 10k miles. I suppose those were more aggresive drops though; roughtly 2". 

POO! Do you know why the lighting is recalled? Couldn't you just not have it "fixed" ?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

They said that excessive humidity in the LED module or controller could cause a short circuit and/or fire. So they are temporarily disabling it until they find a better fix in the near future.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> They said that excessive humidity in the LED module or controller could cause a short circuit and/or fire. So they are temporarily disabling it until they find a better fix in the near future.


FUUUUHHHHHHHHHH that's lame and also sort of serious hahaha


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Just stopped at the local dealer to pick up the tie rod ends I need to replace. They told me that one of their customer cars with the LED sunroof lighting DID in fact catch fire and that it’s a serious issue. They also had another SEL with the sunroof glass shattered. Luckily the driver had the sunshade closed but it imploded!! 

They also had a green R Line in the lot fresh off the truck. I pulled up to it and took a shot to see the height difference. Definitely noticeable when you compare nose to nose.


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

Savvv said:


> Just stopped at the local dealer to pick up the tie rod ends I need to replace. They told me that one of their customer cars with the LED sunroof lighting DID in fact catch fire and that it’s a serious issue. They also had another SEL with the sunroof glass shattered. Luckily the driver had the sunshade closed but it imploded!!
> 
> They also had a green R Line in the lot fresh off the truck. I pulled up to it and took a shot to see the height difference. Definitely noticeable when you compare nose to nose.


Why do you need to replace them? Is it because of the drop?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

From the install, I had to pop the old ones out of the spindle to keep from pulling the inner CV joint back out and to keep it square. Of course, using the aluminum fork tool cuts right through the boots. I figured I’ll get them thrown on before the alignment is done.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Looks so good in comparison to the stock one. When do you think you'll get your ambient light recall done?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Saturday morning when the alignment gets done.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Saturday morning when the alignment gets done.


Niiiiice. Can you comment on the audio quality of the entertainment system? Sorry if I missed it but is yours equipped with the Fedner audio?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

The Fender system is not bad. Not sure what to compare it to. I adjusted the settings based on what someone commented over in the R Line thread. 

Subwoofer is at 7
Bass is at -5
Mid is at 2
Treble is at 4

At low volume it’s not very bassy but when you turn it up to around 25% you get the clarity with some boom. What I like about forcing the subwoofer to do the work is it’s a much easier and cheaper replacement than your door speakers. So by going negative on the Bass setting hopefully I’m extending the life of the door speakers.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> The Fender system is not bad. Not sure what to compare it to. I adjusted the settings based on what someone commented over in the R Line thread.
> 
> Subwoofer is at 7
> Bass is at -5
> ...


Ohh for sure, make the sub do most of the bass work. Thanks for sharing your thoughts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Interesting development

I get a call from the dealer this morning saying that since the vehicle was lowered, if they perform an alignment then it will throw off the lane assist, front assist, and adaptive cruise control sensors/cameras. Those will all have to be readjusted, which takes 5-6 hours. I was trying to understand what the hell he was telling me. There’s nothing electronic about an alignment. Adjust the tie rods, maybe the ball joints. Which, technically speaking, is what I just did last weekend when I lowered the vehicle. I essentially realigned the vehicle on my own by taking things apart, lowering it, and reinstalling parts. So why they would have to readjust all of the sensors just from aligning the wheels makes no sense to me. 

He said that if they don’t, then all of the lights will be on that the system is malfunctioning bla bla bla. I saw someone else had lowered their R Line Tig with Golf R springs. Any comments? I told them to go for it without worrying about the sensors.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Interesting development
> 
> I get a call from the dealer this morning saying that since the vehicle was lowered, if they perform an alignment then it will throw off the lane assist, front assist, and adaptive cruise control sensors/cameras. Those will all have to be readjusted, which takes 5-6 hours. I was trying to understand what the hell he was telling me. There’s nothing electronic about an alignment. Adjust the tie rods, maybe the ball joints. Which, technically speaking, is what I just did last weekend when I lowered the vehicle. I essentially realigned the vehicle on my own by taking things apart, lowering it, and reinstalling parts. So why they would have to readjust all of the sensors just from aligning the wheels makes no sense to me.
> 
> He said that if they don’t, then all of the lights will be on that the system is malfunctioning bla bla bla. I saw someone else had lowered their R Line Tig with Golf R springs. Any comments? I told them to go for it without worrying about the sensors.


Ohhh Fuuhhhhhhhhh. Well that’s lame. Hopefully you get it back without any warning lights Hahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Interesting development
> 
> I get a call from the dealer this morning saying that since the vehicle was lowered, if they perform an alignment then it will throw off the lane assist, front assist, and adaptive cruise control sensors/cameras. Those will all have to be readjusted, which takes 5-6 hours. I was trying to understand what the hell he was telling me. There’s nothing electronic about an alignment. Adjust the tie rods, maybe the ball joints. Which, technically speaking, is what I just did last weekend when I lowered the vehicle. I essentially realigned the vehicle on my own by taking things apart, lowering it, and reinstalling parts. So why they would have to readjust all of the sensors just from aligning the wheels makes no sense to me.
> 
> He said that if they don’t, then all of the lights will be on that the system is malfunctioning bla bla bla. I saw someone else had lowered their R Line Tig with Golf R springs. Any comments? I told them to go for it without worrying about the sensors.


It will throw the sensors off and could cause issues (since it won't be running optimally since things have changed from where it was calibrated for), but you shouldn't have any lights on the dash or anything


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

I’m noticing the wheels on the Tiguan are the same as on new 2019 Touareg. Are those wheels available here in USA? Want to put them on my 2015 Hybrid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey Savv, any update on the supposed sensor issue?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

jimothy cricket said:


> Hey Savv, any update on the supposed sensor issue?


i just read up on the last page or so, funny enough my Tig started throwing the front collision assist message on Saturday. i am lowered, about 4.50" total, but have been lowered for a good 15k miles and it only just now started throwing this code. so not sure if its because im lowered, or if something happened. 

hopefully i get my Tig back today, cause if it takes 5-6 hours, not sure they will get it done today. but honestly, not sure how a calibration would need more than 20-30 minutes...

once i hear back, i will report what was done.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i just read up on the last page or so, funny enough my Tig started throwing the front collision assist message on Saturday. i am lowered, about 4.50" total, but have been lowered for a good 15k miles and it only just now started throwing this code. so not sure if its because im lowered, or if something happened.
> 
> hopefully i get my Tig back today, cause if it takes 5-6 hours, not sure they will get it done today. but honestly, not sure how a calibration would need more than 20-30 minutes...
> 
> once i hear back, i will report what was done.


Intereting, interesting. Thanks for following up!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

jimothy cricket said:


> Hey Savv, any update on the supposed sensor issue?


So far, I’m calling bullsh*t. I think it’s a liability thing. They don’t want someone’s car wrecking and finding out that the assist systems were defective because of a vehicle alignment. I’ve tested the Lane Assist and the ACC and both work perfectly. No issues. Glad I didn’t spend the extra $600!!

The only way I see this being worthwhile is if you were in a front end collision and needed a new front bumper/end. Obviously the sensors are going to then need calibrated based on an alignment since they are new to the car. 

Hoping for a shipment notification that my wheel spacers ship from 42 soon!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> So far, I’m calling bullsh*t. I think it’s a liability thing. They don’t want someone’s car wrecking and finding out that the assist systems were defective because of a vehicle alignment. I’ve tested the Lane Assist and the ACC and both work perfectly. No issues. Glad I didn’t spend the extra $600!!
> 
> The only way I see this being worthwhile is if you were in a front end collision and needed a new front bumper/end. Obviously the sensors are going to then need calibrated based on an alignment since they are new to the car.
> 
> Hoping for a shipment notification that my wheel spacers ship from 42 soon!


Ha! I wonder what the techs thought when the service writer told them "customer says f*ck the sensors, just do an alignment and get it done." hahahahaha 

Well that's good news, I hope it stays perfect for you!

Anyluck in disabling the ACC? I really hate ACC. My father's Chevy Impala LTZ is equipped with it and it's really really annoying. I also think it disrupts traffic flow in a negative way as sometimes you need to pursuade slower drivers in the left lane to get over by getting somewhat close to them. The ACC slows you way down before you can ever get close enough. :banghead:


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

jimothy cricket said:


> Ha! I wonder what the techs thought when the service writer told them "customer says f*ck the sensors, just do an alignment and get it done." hahahahaha
> 
> Well that's good news, I hope it stays perfect for you!
> 
> Anyluck in disabling the ACC? I really hate ACC. My father's Chevy Impala LTZ is equipped with it and it's really really annoying. I also think it disrupts traffic flow in a negative way as sometimes you need to pursuade slower drivers in the left lane to get over by getting somewhat close to them. The ACC slows you way down before you can ever get close enough. :banghead:


ROFL!

Haven’t dug into it much yet. The problem right now is all of the coding requires Google Translate and looking through a looooong list of Adaptation channels. Ross-Tech hasn’t made a long coding helper with check boxes yet for our Central Electronics module to make it easy. I feel the exact same way too. I want cruise control. I just don’t want the car braking for me.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Savvv said:


> So far, I’m calling bullsh*t. I think it’s a liability thing. They don’t want someone’s car wrecking and finding out that the assist systems were defective because of a vehicle alignment. I’ve tested the Lane Assist and the ACC and both work perfectly. No issues. Glad I didn’t spend the extra $600!!
> 
> The only way I see this being worthwhile is if you were in a front end collision and needed a new front bumper/end. Obviously the sensors are going to then need calibrated based on an alignment since they are new to the car.
> 
> Hoping for a shipment notification that my wheel spacers ship from 42 soon!


my Tig is at the dealer now because of the forward assist erroring out. 
do you think an alignment will throw that off?

they are on day 2 now and pulling the entire front end of my car off to try and resolve this issue. they re calibrated 4 times yesterday and each time it still displayed an error. 

its not all bad though, they gave me a Passat GT to drive around so im happy.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Have you not had yours re-aligned since you dropped it? If they’re having to remove and replace the whole front I’m sure they may be trying to recalibrate the sensors. Maybe lightly suggest that they do an actual alignment and the sensors too haha. Maybe you can get that in for free.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Savvv said:


> Have you not had yours re-aligned since you dropped it? If they’re having to remove and replace the whole front I’m sure they may be trying to recalibrate the sensors. Maybe lightly suggest that they do an actual alignment and the sensors too haha. Maybe you can get that in for free.


yup, alignment was done 2 days after i dropped mine. 
i may suggest something to that matter, but still cannot understand how an alignment will throw off sensors.

thanks for the tip.


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

jimothy cricket said:


> Ha! I wonder what the techs thought when the service writer told them "customer says f*ck the sensors, just do an alignment and get it done." hahahahaha
> 
> Well that's good news, I hope it stays perfect for you!
> 
> Anyluck in disabling the ACC? I really hate ACC. My father's Chevy Impala LTZ is equipped with it and it's really really annoying. I also think it disrupts traffic flow in a negative way as sometimes you need to pursuade slower drivers in the left lane to get over by getting somewhat close to them. The ACC slows you way down before you can ever get close enough. :banghead:


In my T3Hybrid you can set how close or far you want ACC to position the vehicle. I go for the closest setting which is quite close to car in front of me. Plus I use ACC all the time now on highway especially during heavy traffic times because it stops and goes with the ebb and flow of traffic perfectly while I relax my legs and just control steering. Plus I have a setting that determines if I want aggressive acceleration or not when trying to catch up to set speed limit on cruise control. Of course I have it set to very aggressive lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I’ve got an appointment for 9/12 to have every piece of glass tinted, sans the moonroof. The guy said he wants no part of doing anything to the moonroof glass because when tint goes on the inside of it, the glass will hold the heat in that’s being reflected and cause it to shatter. I asked if he’s ever tried an exterior film that would reflect the heat off the glass instead, rather than through it. Said he hasn’t found something yet. Anyone have any luck with a tinted moonroof? I feel like that’s where most of the sun’s rays will be baking the interior, not so much the sides.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Savvv said:


> Anyone have any luck with a tinted moonroof? I feel like that’s where most of the sun’s rays will be baking the interior, not so much the sides.


I tinted the pano roof on my old Sportwagen. What I was told was that there are two types of good quality tint films. There are ceramic based tints which are very good at absorbing heat. Then there are metallic tints which are better at reflecting heat rather than absorbing it. My tint guy put a 5% metallic tint on my moonroof (inside) and it never caused a problem and it definitely reduced the heat gain from that pano roof. I am no expert on this subject, but I do know that my roof did not break. However, this is no guarantee that tinting the roof cannot cause harm. This is the primary reason why I bought an SE trim level Tiguan - it is available without the problematic pano roof.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I tinted the pano roof on my old Sportwagen. What I was told was that there are two types of good quality tint films. There are ceramic based tints which are very good at absorbing heat. Then there are metallic tints which are better at reflecting heat rather than absorbing it. My tint guy put a 5% metallic tint on my moonroof (inside) and it never caused a problem and it definitely reduced the heat gain from that pano roof. I am no expert on this subject, but I do know that my roof did not break. However, this is no guarantee that tinting the roof cannot cause harm. This is the primary reason why I bought an SE trim level Tiguan - it is available without the problematic pano roof.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Gotcha. And I may have said earlier but another Tiguan at the dealer had a broken sunroof and wasn’t tinted. So maybe the glass VW used wasn’t optimal? I’d be more prone to put something on the exterior of the glass to reflect the heat than interior.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Gotcha. And I may have said earlier but another Tiguan at the dealer had a broken sunroof and wasn’t tinted. So maybe the glass VW used wasn’t optimal? I’d be more prone to put something on the exterior of the glass to reflect the heat than interior.


Glass is scary. My lady's 2013 Scion tC's pano roof spontaneously blew up....which I guess is a common problem with those models? Luckily I found a replacement on eBay and installed it for $100 (PHEW!)

While I was researching, I got to reading and engineer's post about how microscopic imperfections in the glass are like a ticking time bomb since they grow overtime and ultimately end up generating enough presure to bust the glass all together...I DK it was super weird sounding.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I haven’t had the chance to do a full vehicle wash and take some nice photos, but I had to stop by the dealer today and found the same green R Line in the lot. Who can spot the new mod I did over Labor Day weekend?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2018)

Savvv said:


> I haven’t had the chance to do a full vehicle wash and take some nice photos, but I had to stop by the dealer today and found the same green R Line in the lot. Who can spot the new mod I did over Labor Day weekend?
> 
> IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180905/5ddac45dd1ce637a5bbeb2e09d33b2b8.jpg[/IMG]


Spacers!! :thumbup:


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Boom goes the dynamite. 13mm fronts and 20mm rears. Used 40mm and 45mm bolts. 

So now I’ve got 20x8.5 et25 front and et18 rear. From my original measurements I’m 1mm shy of being flush with the edge of the fender on both front and rear.


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Savvv said:


> I haven’t had the chance to do a full vehicle wash and take some nice photos, but I had to stop by the dealer today and found the same green R Line in the lot. Who can spot the new mod I did over Labor Day weekend?


I want those wheels on my 2015 Touareg as I’ve seen them on the new 2018 Touareg in Europe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I've got a window tint appointment next week, sans the moonroof glass. I've been looking for exterior window tint/film that should be fairly easy to install myself. The goal is to reflect the heat/UV off the glass to keep it cooler, and the inside of the car to boot. I found two choices on Amazon below:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IANBNGS/ref=crt_ewc_title_dp_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A369D7RPWYXZ0A

https://www.amazon.com/EXTERIOR-Window-Privacy-Control-Silver/dp/B00VH025A0/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1536233425&sr=1-1-spons&keywords=bdf%2Bexterior%2Bwindow%2Bfilm&th=1

From a looks standpoint, the second link (silver film) will make the moonroof look like a mirror from the outside. In other words, like I "chromed" the moonroof. I'm not one to want to blingblang the car, as it has enough chrome on it already. However, it's on the roof, so the only people who'd notice would be semi-truck drivers, ******** in their dually diesels, and low flying planes. I'm 6'-3" so even walking toward the front of the car you'll see the leading edge of the moonroof glass in chrome. 

I'm sure the silver will reflect the heat a little better than the black stuff, but at what aesthetic cost? Thoughts?


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> I'm sure the silver will reflect the heat a little better than the black stuff, but at what aesthetic cost? Thoughts?


Ehhhhh, the chrome window look will be really awkward  

But you're right—it's in the top of the vehicle where most people won't see it. Plus, who the hell is really paying attention enough if they do happen to spot it? I think most people might not think twice about it.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Finally had a good day for a wash and shoot for a black car. Aka overcast...

And I wish I brought my tripod bc I was loosing daylight. Shot on a Canon Rebel XTI and edited in Camera+ 2. First photos showing spacers and window tint. Fronts are 6% lighter than the rears. Did windshield and all others with ceramic. Noticed a huge difference in heat absorption (or lack there of).


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

What did you use to darken the front reflectors? They look great!


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

JODZ said:


> What did you use to darken the front reflectors? They look great!



I used window tint on mine. Very easy to do.

VViViD Dark Black Headlight Taillight... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GQRQ996?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

JODZ said:


> What did you use to darken the front reflectors? They look great!


They are color matched with paint. My buddy has a body shop at his dads dealership. Popped them out on a Friday after work and he sprayed and cleared them for me by Sunday.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Fantastic shots man!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Couple issues that have come up recently. 

I’m now a victim of the washer fluid warning. It would come on and go away and come back on when I was parked on an incline or went around a turn fast. I opened a new bottle at work and dumped 90% of it in before it was full. There’s no way I used that much fluid since my last fill up. 

Also, driving today I got the TPMS light on the dash and got worried bc I was on the freeway in a construction zone. Nothing sounded weird. Just filled the tires at a gas station with one of those digital air pumps that you set the pressure to fill to and it beeps when it hits it. I filled to 40psi and one or two tires were at 38psi. Seriously? This system is that sensitive to notice a loss of 2psi?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

10,000 mile update. Today I did my first oil change and second tire rotation. Bought a Schwaben oil extractor and filter socket, as well as ECS’s aluminum dipstick and filter housing. Oil came straight from the dealer. Wish I would have had this extractor a long time ago. What a clean process!





































While I was rotating wheels I threw in a set of LED fogs that were recommended by vdub kof???. They are amber in color. They clearly aren’t going to help with visibility in fog. The amber color looks nice against the black paint, but I may splurge for the DeAuto yellow LED fogs.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks like a pretty cool tool. So you dont need to drain the oil from the pan correct?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Nope. Slide the tube down the dipstick tube and start pumping. Starts siphoning the oil out. I did learn though that the oil within the filter housing won’t drain into the pan until you start loosening it. It’s nice not needing to crawl under the car and mess with the plastic drain plug.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

I'd just be worried about it not getting any metal debris that could be laying at the bottom of the pan. Might invest in one though. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

I have an extractor as well. So nice easy to use.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

scirockalot8v said:


> I'd just be worried about it not getting any metal debris that could be laying at the bottom of the pan. Might invest in one though.


I’m sure it gets some if not most of any debris down there. The suction power to lift the oil all the way up the height of the dipstick tube plus the arc of the tube to get into the extractor has to be enough draw to pull debris with it. Plus, being as you don’t need to get the car up on jacks, you can drive it around the block to stir everything up and then immediately start pulling oil out when you get home. That debris should be more suspended in the oil at that point.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Good point. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Savvv said:


> I’m sure it gets some if not most of any debris down there. The suction power to lift the oil all the way up the height of the dipstick tube plus the arc of the tube to get into the extractor has to be enough draw to pull debris with it. Plus, being as you don’t need to get the car up on jacks, you can drive it around the block to stir everything up and then immediately start pulling oil out when you get home. That debris should be more suspended in the oil at that point.


In the instruction for my extractor, this is explicitly stated. It says to run the engine for at least 5 minutes for 2 reasons.
1) warm the oil - this makes it easier to extract.
2) mix the oil to suspend any particles that may have settled out into the bottom of the pan.

Because we can change our oil filter from the top, extracting the oil makes oil changes much simpler.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Anyone know if there’s a way to disable Front Assist and not have these two lights on in the display?


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Probably through coding. Maybe in the obdeleven thread.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Today I used my bosses huge storage garage to re-aim my low beams. At 25’ back from the wall it looked like they were a good 12-18” lower than the horizontal tape mark. I also had to readjust the horizontal spread of the lights. Visibility should be much better. And now I’ll realize the need for fog lights haha.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Today I used my bosses huge storage garage to re-aim my low beams. At 25’ back from the wall it looked like they were a good 12-18” lower than the horizontal tape mark. I also had to readjust the horizontal spread of the lights. Visibility should be much better. And now I’ll realize the need for fog lights haha.


Wow, THAT low!? Crazy! What’s the process like for adjusting them?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

jimothy cricket said:


> Wow, THAT low!? Crazy! What’s the process like for adjusting them?


Yea well...I have my doubts now about the method used. I had to pull up close to the wall and drop two pieces of tape vertically on center with the low beams. And then at the height of the beam, run a piece of horizontal tape across so it almost looked like a goal post. Then, back the car up so that the headlights are 25’ from the wall. You are to use the two adjusters on each headlight to get the brightest part of the beam at the crossings of the goal post on either side. 

The problem though is that it was TOO high. I was driving around the hood last night and the beam cutoff was up in the trees. Almost like I had my high beams on. I pulled my wife’s car out and onto the road as an oncoming car and the low beams on my Tig were definitely too bright. So I just left her car in the road and kept running back and forth with a screwdriver :laugh: until the beams didn’t look retarded from her car and were still far out from the Tig enough to help with visibility. Stupid


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Yea well...I have my doubts now about the method used. I had to pull up close to the wall and drop two pieces of tape vertically on center with the low beams. And then at the height of the beam, run a piece of horizontal tape across so it almost looked like a goal post. Then, back the car up so that the headlights are 25’ from the wall. You are to use the two adjusters on each headlight to get the brightest part of the beam at the crossings of the goal post on either side.
> 
> The problem though is that it was TOO high. I was driving around the hood last night and the beam cutoff was up in the trees. Almost like I had my high beams on. I pulled my wife’s car out and onto the road as an oncoming car and the low beams on my Tig were definitely too bright. So I just left her car in the road and kept running back and forth with a screwdriver :laugh: until the beams didn’t look retarded from her car and were still far out from the Tig enough to help with visibility. Stupid


HAHAHAHAHAHA

Hmmm, well I suppose that's one way to do it! Why not just go to the dealer and ask if they can recalibrate the beam angle?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

jimothy cricket said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Hmmm, well I suppose that's one way to do it! Why not just go to the dealer and ask if they can recalibrate the beam angle?


 https://cdn-images-1.medium.com/max/659/1*8xraf6eyaXh-myNXOXkqLA.jpeg


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Winter mode engaged. Blizzaks on some 17” MSW’s from TireRack. Amazon mudflaps screwed to fenderliners. Removed the spacers too obviously. Hella tucked










Looks so weird having R Line cladding and 17” wheels and tires


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Ready to tear up some empty parking lots. I plan on getting a summer wheel and tire setup next year. I'll use the stock 17's for winter rubbers.
I would love to do all black R-line accents on mine. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Looking good Savvv! Gotta love winter mode!


----------



## mikeysentra (Apr 28, 2018)

I’ve got a handful of other items sitting around that I need to find the time to get to. I also made a few VCDS tweaks to disable the Auto Start Stop, bump up the comfort blinks to 5, and get the windows to respond to the key fob. I’d still like to disable the Adaptiveness of the cruise control, if anyone knows how. I still want to set a cruising speed, just not have the vehicle slow down for me. 

I’ll report more on things I find with this vehicle or pieces/parts I install. If I do anything performance related I intend on trying to run VCDS logs to compare before and after. 

Thanks for watching![/QUOTE]

can you point me in the right direction on the vagcom tweaks? These are the 3 tweaks I want to perform on my 18 R line. I have vagcom and went exploring but its a bit different than tweaking things on my 14 SEL.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

mikeysentra said:


> can you point me in the right direction on the vagcom tweaks? These are the 3 tweaks I want to perform on my 18 R line. I have vagcom and went exploring but its a bit different than tweaking things on my 14 SEL.


There's more detail in the Official VAG-COM thread in this forum (go through the FAQ thread and you'll find it), but all 3 tweaks I believe take place within the 09-Central Electronics module. Once in, you have to go to Security Access and wait for the 4 or 5 digit code to show up and type that into the box, which then allows you to change adaptation channels. Then go to Adaptation and there is a list of a thousand or so German-worded channels. You select the right one and then change the setting in the drop down box below. I don't remember which channels they were but if you read through that VAGCOM thread it'll get you all of those and plenty more things to do. :thumbup:


----------



## mikeysentra (Apr 28, 2018)

Savvv said:


> There's more detail in the Official VAG-COM thread in this forum (go through the FAQ thread and you'll find it), but all 3 tweaks I believe take place within the 09-Central Electronics module. Once in, you have to go to Security Access and wait for the 4 or 5 digit code to show up and type that into the box, which then allows you to change adaptation channels. Then go to Adaptation and there is a list of a thousand or so German-worded channels. You select the right one and then change the setting in the drop down box below. I don't remember which channels they were but if you read through that VAGCOM thread it'll get you all of those and plenty more things to do. :thumbup:


Perfect. Thanks for the help. I’ll check the thread.


----------



## mikeysentra (Apr 28, 2018)

I was able to find all the info and complete what I wanted other than the DRL's Staying on with the Turn Signals. Any help would be appreciated. I have searched for over an hour today with no luck.


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

mikeysentra said:


> I want the DRLs staying on with the turn signals.


Wouldn't that be nice! I have searched as well and couldn't come up the answer as I don't believe it is something that we can disable/ enable.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

So this is where old emkayfour kids end up when they retire? Hi Mike :wave:

The wife and I have a White Silver SE and love it. Slow as ****, but super plush...it's a far cry from a loud, raw 24V MK4 haha.

I am working on a Tiguan coilover solution using our MK7 NGP Type I coilovers with some differently-rated springs, will be sure to share once they're installed.


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

Beautiful ride dude. I look forward to more updates.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

mikeysentra said:


> I was able to find all the info and complete what I wanted other than the DRL's Staying on with the Turn Signals. Any help would be appreciated. I have searched for over an hour today with no luck.


Do you mean you want the amber LED's running in conjunction with the CFL strips? 

I was thinking it would be cool to have the amber LEDs set as DRLs and disable the CFL strips all together. Thoughts on that!?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Just received my center console armrest tray organizer. Check the latest posts in the Third Party Accessories thread. Love it!


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey look at that, it fits.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeysentra (Apr 28, 2018)

jimothy cricket said:


> Do you mean you want the amber LED's running in conjunction with the CFL strips?
> 
> I was thinking it would be cool to have the amber LEDs set as DRLs and disable the CFL strips all together. Thoughts on that!?



Thats exactly what I am talking about. I want the CFL strips on in conjunction with the amber LED's when I use the turn signals. It can be done just can't find where to make the changes.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Just purchased some gloss black and metallic black 3M vinyl, as well as some black exterior window tint. Have some plans for a project during my Xmas stay-cation. Something like the below but my own spin on it.


----------



## Ivoryt (Aug 11, 2010)

Savvv said:


> Just purchased some gloss black and metallic black 3M vinyl, as well as some black exterior window tint. Have some plans for a project during my Xmas stay-cation. Something like the below but my own spin on it.


It looks really good!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Just purchased some gloss black and metallic black 3M vinyl, as well as some black exterior window tint. Have some plans for a project during my Xmas stay-cation. Something like the below but my own spin on it.


Your car is already black doe....
You doing the roof and roof glass?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

:laugh:

No vinyl will be applied to any painted surfaces.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Today I have come to the realization that not everyone is cut out to tint windows. I bought this stuff from Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01IANBNGS?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf

To apply to the top side of the moonroof glass. The guy who did my window tint said he doesn’t do moonroofs because when the tint is on the inside, it reflects heat back into the glass. Moonroofs use a different type of glass than normal windows and could shatter from the expansion due to this heat. So I figured using an exterior tint would be a good way to keep heat out of the car and reflect it away from the glass.

So here’s what I did. Took a roll of clear plastic for gift wrapping and tossed it on top of the car. I took a sharpie and drew an outline of where the glass ends and the rubber begins. 










Then, laid this clear over the tint on a piece of plywood so I could begin cutting out the pieces. 



















I screwed up the first time on the front section and luckily had enough on the roll to try again. The rear went on pretty good. Just have one small crease that I couldn’t get out.










I then tried the front again today and have about 3 pretty bad creases. The glass curves quite a bit and you’re left with pretty big waves in the tint that require either a better quality tint or a better hand at heating it up to shrink around the curve. 










Ugh. Not happy about it. Gonna show this to my tint guy and see if he’d be interested in attempting it later on with either the same product or a different brand. 

I can at least report on how effective it is at keeping heat out but not for another 4-5 months :laugh:


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Today I FINALLY made some progress with the 3M vinyl. I had been putting it off ever since I muffed the moonroof tint, thinking that I’d do the same to it. Luckily, it’s a lot more forgiving to work with. 

Here’s how far I got after a couple hours. I put metallic black on the silver strip below the front edge of the hood. Still plenty more to go but it was time to get ready for NYE.










I hope to attempt to do some more tomorrow at some point. I also bought another roll of the moonroof tint and have an appointment with my tint guy this Friday. Hoping his skills can make it happen with this stuff. 

:beer: to 2019 everyone!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

My goal today was to get the front end done. I’m about 80% there. So to recap, the leading edge of the hood and anything above the headlights is black metallic. The grill slats and the lower bumper chrome have been covered in gloss black. I still have 2 more grill slats to do. Would have finished tonight but the 3 valleys on each really take some extra time to get just right. 



















Should have those last 2 done tomorrow. The only chrome remaining on the front end will be the outside sections of the bumper and where the headlights and turn signal housings have chrome in between. With everything else blacked out it should make for an even more aggressive look IMO.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Another shot at work today. Overcast always makes black look better. 










Can’t wait to do the last grill slats tonight.


----------



## cp678 (Jul 5, 2014)

Savvv said:


> Another shot at work today. Overcast always makes black look better.
> 
> 
> Can’t wait to do the last grill slats tonight.



Money. Really, really adds more aggressiveness to the front end. Nice work!


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Yep. Making me wish I bought an R-line.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Front end is complete. Not sure there’s anything else I’d change at this point. 



















I think I’ll tackle the roof rails next with black metallic. I’m undecided if I should do both the window trim and the rubstrips, or one and not the other. Will figure that out after the roof rails are done as it’ll take your eye off the roof line of the car when those are black.


----------



## kleckers69 (Apr 29, 2002)

Lower it.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

kleckers69 said:


> Lower it.


Dare I go way way back and find a photo of the Rare Hare’s wheel gap!? :laugh:


----------



## kleckers69 (Apr 29, 2002)

I embraced not being low.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Just got word from my tint guy. No luck. That privacy exterior window tint is more of an architectural/commercial grade meant for flat windows, and thus wasn’t able to be shrunk enough to fit the curve of the moonroof. 

The only other thing I may attempt myself would be just a plain clear 3M vinyl, similar to the clear bra product. My thought is that if this product helps keep paint from fading then that means it’s protecting the paint from UV, and this would help keep heat out of the car too.


----------



## Jonmike (Aug 16, 2018)

Trying to understand, our Tiguan's pano moonroof came with tint. Are you just changing the tint?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I was trying to add another layer of heat protection to it. The guy doesn’t put ceramic tint on the inside of moonroofs because they can shatter from the heat expansion. Black car and black interior is a scorcher in the summer sun.


----------



## Jonmike (Aug 16, 2018)

Ah gotcha

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

The grille looks killer! Nice job Mike


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Snowpocalypse can’t slow me down


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Your in Ohio right? We got jack squat here in Pittsburgh. I have yet to test the tig out or my alltrack. 
I like the trailblazer in the background to lazy to clean their ride off.
Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes sir. Columbiana is where I live and we were JUST into the snowy radar by like 10 miles, bc everything south of that just had rain. I had to drive up to Painesville (near Lake Erie) today and it did great. Throw it in Snow Mode and with the Blizzaks its a beast. I’ve had great luck with Blizzaks and FWD VW’s in the past but having even more grip is very noticeable.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

Savvv said:


> I then tried the front again today and have about 3 pretty bad creases. The glass curves quite a bit and you’re left with pretty big waves in the tint that require either a better quality tint or a better hand at heating it up to shrink around the curve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you put it on a dry surface? If so that is most of the problem. But A+ for effort.

Your tint guy was right, the glass can break with the tint on the inside. When the Jetta wagon come out with the pano roof a bunch of them (especially in the South, where the sunscreen didn't cut it) cracked due to inside tint.

We have a Mini, and there's a company making a vinyl covering for the dual roofs in tons of patterns. It looks like one piece on the outside and is see-through from the inside, like wrapping on a bus. When I put it on, I used the same method as for the 3M clear bra - keep the surface wet with a soapy solution so you can move the vinyl and squeegee out the wrinkles. Also cut your vinyl bigger on all sides by several inches so you have something to grab and stretch. When it's in position and perfect, _then_ trim the edges. You'll be amazed how easy it will be.

http://www.clearbra-kits.com/installation/

Doing the clear bra around the bug eyes of the Mini's hood was another story.


----------



## Mike GP (Jun 13, 2003)

Great thread and thanks for all the detail. 

One question. You mentioned you went H&R springs. Which ones did you fit? Love the amount of drop and the look it gives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

brian81 said:


> Did you put it on a dry surface? If so that is most of the problem. But A+ for effort.


No I made sure to soak both the glass and back side of the film with soapy water. I just couldn’t get everything to shrink enough to match the curve, and neither could the tint guy. The 3M clear bra was gonna be my next attempt if I even feel I need to do it. May wait til it gets warm out. 



Mike GP said:


> Great thread and thanks for all the detail.
> 
> One question. You mentioned you went H&R springs. Which ones did you fit? Love the amount of drop and the look it gives.


Thanks! Here’s the link to ECS:

 https://www.ecstuning.com/b-h-and-r-parts/sport-springs-set/28755-3~hr/


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Thanks! Here’s the link to ECS:
> 
> https://www.ecstuning.com/b-h-and-r-parts/sport-springs-set/28755-3~hr/



What was the deal with your alignment and sensors after installing the springs? Did they throw your assist sensors out of whack? I know you were also having headlamp projections woahs also...

I'm still on the fence about messing with the springs!!!! CONVINCE ME TO DO IT


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Savvv said:


> Front end is complete. Not sure there’s anything else I’d change at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice job on the grill. How hard was it to do the vinyl on those pieces? I'm thinking of removing the plastidip and going vinyl, on my Atlas, but don't have any vinyl experience.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

jimothy cricket said:


> What was the deal with your alignment and sensors after installing the springs? Did they throw your assist sensors out of whack? I know you were also having headlamp projections woahs also...
> 
> I'm still on the fence about messing with the springs!!!! CONVINCE ME TO DO IT


They were telling me we had to do a sensor alignment at $6-700. I said ef that, and they did the mechanical suspension alignment for $100ish. Sensors are not out of whack from what I can tell. I only ever had that one time freak “Engage brakes” warning when I had the ACC on with no one around me. It didn’t slam on the brakes for me or try to steer me anywhere. It went away after I tapped the brakes and never came back after resuming the ACC. As for the headlights, they are easy enough to reaim manually with the adjustment screws. I’ve done them a few times now just because I tried to activate the Dynamic Light Assist feature and realized our headlights don’t have a servo motor in them needed to make it work. 

Other than that, ride’s been great. It’s definitely what the R Line needs at a minimum. And for $250, cmon already. Dooooooo it! :laugh:



knedrgr said:


> Nice job on the grill. How hard was it to do the vinyl on those pieces? I'm thinking of removing the plastidip and going vinyl, on my Atlas, but don't have any vinyl experience.


Thanks! Definitely need some patience, but wasn’t hard. I’ve never done a lick of vinyl wrapping in my life til I tried this. It took me a couple hours to do all 4 of those slats.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Savvv said:


> Thanks! Definitely need some patience, but wasn’t hard. I’ve never done a lick of vinyl wrapping in my life til I tried this. It took me a couple hours to do all 4 of those slats.


I have patience. Was there any major issues to watch out for? Major stretching that needed to be done? I'll attempt this when it gets warmer out. thanks.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

knedrgr said:


> I have patience. Was there any major issues to watch out for? Major stretching that needed to be done? I'll attempt this when it gets warmer out. thanks.


Good. You’ll get the hang of it the more you do it. As it gets tough to put into place or you crease the vinyl, hit it with the heat gun on LOW for a few seconds and it gets loose and thin and easy to move around. The only stretching in that area is just the valleys on each grille slat. You may want to try to line up your straight edge of the vinyl with the top edge of the chrome, but that won’t work well. As you push the vinyl into the valley it pulls away from the top edge. So, what I did was leave about an 1/8” or so at the top until I was done. Then, use the thin seam between the chrome and the black plastic as a guide and slice the vinyl all the way across. Boom. The trick too with the edge near the VW emblem is to start cutting the end of the vinyl in an angle that gets you close before you even start. That way when you need to heat up and stretch you’ve got the rough shape of it ready to go.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Not that anyone hasn’t seen these in action yet but I did get the deAutoLEDs installed in the fog locations. They are the 5 function LEDs and I’m pretty happy with them. I had an error code on the dash as soon as they were installed but it was gone by the following day without any VCDS intervention. They are very bright and noticeable from my seat. Now we just need to find a Euro switch so we can run them with the DRLs. 

Off:









On 5k:









On Hyper Yellow:









I don’t plan to ever use the normal white color and obviously the flashing modes would get the popo called on me.


----------



## brianrose1981 (Jan 2, 2016)

Savvv said:


> Not that anyone hasn’t seen these in action yet but I did get the deAutoLEDs installed in the fog locations. They are the 5 function LEDs and I’m pretty happy with them. I had an error code on the dash as soon as they were installed but it was gone by the following day without any VCDS intervention. They are very bright and noticeable from my seat. Now we just need to find a Euro switch so we can run them with the DRLs.
> 
> Off:
> 
> ...


I might have a euro switch for you if your interested.

It was in my 2013 passat and I believe it is the same switch as in the Tiguan.

If your interested let me know. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

brianrose1981 said:


> I might have a euro switch for you if your interested.
> 
> It was in my 2013 passat and I believe it is the same switch as in the Tiguan.
> 
> If your interested let me know.


How come you ain’t using it? I’d be interested to try it out for sure.


----------



## brianrose1981 (Jan 2, 2016)

Savvv said:


> How come you ain’t using it? I’d be interested to try it out for sure.


Unfortunately my se tiguan didn't come with fog lights.

I ended up putting a 20 inch light on under the license plate to a remote switch.

So like I said this came off my passat, but it's the same switch for the tiguan.

If you want it let me know in a pm.

I'll let it got dirt cheap.



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice fogs! Aren’t the flashers wild? Lol


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

jimothy cricket said:


> Nice fogs! Aren’t the flashers wild? Lol


Hahaha yes! I really want to use them to alert people in the left lane to GTFO :laugh:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Hahaha yes! I really want to use them to alert people in the left lane to GTFO :laugh:


Lol I have done this to left lane linger-ers. They think you’re some kind of safety vehicle and most get the hint to get over!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Back to summer mode again and boy did I miss it. The murdered out mudflap look gets old for me when the snow is gone. 










Next up I think will be to continue with the black vinyl work. Now that the 20s are back on I’m thinking I’ll just be doing the roof rails and the window trim. The lower chrome rub strips will tie in with the wheels nicely and give it more of a “low” effect because it’ll be the only chrome your eyes fall on (sans the R-Line badge).


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice! Can’t wait to get my springs in.

I think it would leave the window trim and just do the roof rails...I’m always a fan of chrome or brushed window trim. I think it adds dimension and define the profile of the car.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I hear ya. I’ll do the roof rails first and then see how I feel about the window trim.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I've had an unfortunate couple weeks with the summer wheels back on. I hit a 30# racoon on the passenger side, which broke off some bumper trim. Then, had a close encounter with a deer, and then got hit on the driver side by a construction cone via the semi-truck infront of me on the turnpike. So, I've got an entire new front end on order from the dealer and will ultimately need every bit painted from primer. 

I'm considering a few things:
1. Prep and have painted the rough plastic fender arches. I'd either color match to the black pearl, or do just gloss black to give a finite amount of contrast. The R-Line pieces on the front bumper, the window B pillars, and I think the rear bumper diffuser are all gloss black, even on my black pearl Tiguan. I'm on the fence about which to do, because part of me doesn't like the GMC Acadia Denali look of the bubbly fender flares painted the same color, and to just go gloss black.

2. Should I go for the Tiguan R look from Europe? See below:










I would have the lower strip and mirror caps painted matte silver instead of black pearl. To be honest, in that photo, I don't like it, solely because of all the chrome and silver on the front end already. But, since I've got most of my front end blacked out already, maybe it'd look alright. Any photoshop takers willing to either black out some stuff on that photo, or make my trim silver in the photo previously posted on here?


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Damn, sorry to hear about those unfortunate events man!

I like the idea of doing gloss black with no flake. It's similar to the relationship of the current glass black B pillars and the rest of your paint. 

Also, I really like the Euro R front end with the silver trim! Reminds me of the RS5's front bumper. WANT. I might look intot this also....might be kind of nice to do a brushed aluminum vinyl on that strip.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

jimothy cricket said:


> Also, I really like the Euro R front end with the silver trim! Reminds me of the RS5's front bumper. WANT. I might look intot this also....might be kind of nice to do a brushed aluminum vinyl on that strip.


Yes! This is part of the reason I want to black out the window trim too. The S/RS model Audi’s use the lower lip, mirrors, and rear diffuser to toss in some silver and then there isn’t any chrome elsewhere to look at. Brushed aluminum vinyl would probably look better than matte silver paint, however with being on the front end down low, rock chips would show black right through. I’m already having that problem with the black vinyl I put over the chrome pieces. 

I even was thinking about how to take the outer grilles of the R-Line to mimic the RS design...having the silver come up the sides like jowls :laugh:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Just caught up on this and damn that sucks with all that has happened. I do like the front with that bottom silver strip, not sure about the side-views not being black. Always been a fan of matching the body color. Hope what you need done/replaced is a quick turn around. I remember when I got my first VW (2006.5 Jetta), 3 days after driving off the lot a guy tried to take a turn and rammed right into my front driver side wheel. Since it was so new took 6 months to fix since VW didn’t have enough spare parts on hand. Sucked driving a Chevy sedan for that long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

All the parts are in. Looks like all that actually needs painted is the bumper and the lower 3-piece strip all the way across.


----------



## Atomicevil (Jan 29, 2017)

Savvv said:


> All the parts are in. Looks like all that actually needs painted is the bumper and the lower 3-piece strip all the way across.


Where did you purchase the R line front bumper? What’s the part number and cost? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B4VR6Passat (Jul 5, 2013)

Atomicevil said:


> Where did you purchase the R line front bumper? What’s the part number and cost?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey! I think I can help here. I’ve been looking at doing a conversion so I’ve found several places you can find the setup. 

Go to vwdirectautoparts.com and select 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium.

Once you’ve done that you can search by typing in the name, but if you scroll down a little further, your first choice will be the Body category. Under this portion you can than select “Bumper & Components - Front” 

You’ll have to scroll down pass the normal bumper and than you will get to the R line portion. 










I added everything in the cart and it’s under $1000. Of course you’ll probably need the R line grille upper and lower as well, which will add to the cost.

I tried attaching a link, but I keep getting an error code or it will direct me to the home page for some reason. 

Btw OP great work on the Tiguan so far! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Atomicevil said:


> Where did you purchase the R line front bumper? What’s the part number and cost?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought from the dealer at wholesale. But the post above me is prob a good bet!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

In preparation for the fact that I’ve got some front bumper pieces going in for paint soon, I started doing something...


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

OHHHHHH!!!??????? Very nice! Excited to see these painted.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Curious, what are you going to do for the top edge? Is that going to get sanded down also so the paint is uniform?


Sent while on the run


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Curious, what are you going to do for the top edge? Is that going to get sanded down also so the paint is uniform?


Correct. This was just an initial photo after I got started. I didn’t want to sand too close to the paint so the plan is to take the arches off ONCE and finish that top edge before paint. Then slap them back on. Took about 35-40min per arch to get smooth, and because it’s only plastic, the sandpaper wasn’t going bad. Just got loaded up with plastic and you shake it out to keep going.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

When will it come back from paint? Looking forward to the results. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I literally just dropped off the front bumper parts and the one loose arch. They’re gonna send me a quote and then I’ll have em get started. I’m thinking it’ll be a couple weeks before you see finished photos. In the meantime I’m gonna get to work on some more black out vinyl as well as brushed aluminum vinyl. My plan will be for all the paint work to be done and installed and the car look more Audi-esque with little to no chrome.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> I literally just dropped off the front bumper parts and the one loose arch. They’re gonna send me a quote and then I’ll have em get started. I’m thinking it’ll be a couple weeks before you see finished photos. In the meantime I’m gonna get to work on some more black out vinyl as well as brushed aluminum vinyl. My plan will be for all the paint work to be done and installed and the car look more Audi-esque with little to no chrome.


Did you end up getting some brushed aluminum vinyl? If so, where fro?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

jimothy cricket said:


> Did you end up getting some brushed aluminum vinyl? If so, where fro?


Amazon. 3M brand stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## CTGeoff (Feb 24, 2015)

Did you ever try out that Euro-switch? I have one from my 2016 GTI (lease over) I forgot all about. I'll have to give it a shot. Looks pretty much identical to the one on the Tiguan.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Amazon. 3M brand stuff. :thumbup:


My guy


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

CTGeoff said:


> Did you ever try out that Euro-switch? I have one from my 2016 GTI (lease over) I forgot all about. I'll have to give it a shot. Looks pretty much identical to the one on the Tiguan.


The one guy who was gonna sell it to me sent me a photo of the electrical connection on the backside. I compared it to my OE one and they are different shapes entirely. Another guy posted a thread in here with a DIY for rear fogs and it had the part number of the switch he bought from eBay.de


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I’ve got a non-performance/styling related update to post. Filled up this morning with BP 93 as I normally do, took my daughter to school driving in Sport mode as normal, and then set off for a long trip down to middle of nowhere Ohio. I figured I’d drive the posted highway speed limits and set to Eco mode since my meeting starts in another half hour from right now. Here’s the results:










Pretty damn impressive. When I left the gas station my range was something like 400ish miles. I drove 118 miles by the time the car was shut off, and the range shown now is HIGHER than when I filled up 118 miles ago. Although it puts things in perspective and also shows how well this thing CAN be on gas, I’ll be doing 80 the whole way home :laugh:

Edit...the A/C was indeed ON during the whole trip too. Temp set to 75°F and it was around 63°F outside. Ceramic window tint all around and the sunshade closed helps with that too I’m sure.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Our tiguan gets better mpg's than my alltrack. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv, that’s awesome! I hit 32.8 on a trip from Pittsburgh to DC. Eco mode, stayed with flow of traffic, and AC set to 69. Car is finally broken in nicely. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Savvv said:


> In preparation for the fact that I’ve got some front bumper pieces going in for paint soon, I started doing something...


opcorn: I have been toying with an idea to color match plastic pieces. Looking forward to the result. 
Side question, are you removing all the trim pieces for painting or are you just going to mask off the car and paint them on the car?


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Damn dude, awesome mileage!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> opcorn: I have been toying with an idea to color match plastic pieces. Looking forward to the result.
> Side question, are you removing all the trim pieces for painting or are you just going to mask off the car and paint them on the car?


I’ll be pulling them off. This way I can keep driving the car while everything is in paint. My wife is embarrassed to be in it with pieces missing from the bumper and such but I’d rather be in this than a rental Buick/Kia/whatever is at Enterprise.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Just got back to the office driving like I normally would. Sport mode. Up to 80ish in freeway with some mixed back road driving and passing of slow moving vehicles under WOT. Averaged 29mpg. Works out to being 2 cents per mile more expensive based on $3.25/gal for premium. Doing some more math it means that is more cost effective for my boss to have me driving like normal and getting places 5-10min quicker than to be granny shifting not double clutching like I should.


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Savvv said:


> Just got back to the office driving like I normally would. Sport mode. Up to 80ish in freeway with some mixed back road driving and passing of slow moving vehicles under WOT. Averaged 29mpg. Works out to being 2 cents per mile more expensive based on $3.25/gal for premium. Doing some more math it means that is more cost effective for my boss to have me driving like normal and getting places 5-10min quicker than to be granny shifting not double clutching like I should.


I continue to be impressed with the mileage I get out of the Tiguan. If I'm driving "nicely" it does low 30s no problem, but even driving aggressively in town I still see 28-29 mpg. It's really a testament to the B cycle engine and the transmission in this thing. In my '17 Alltrack I could pull low 30s if I was gentle on the freeway, but it took no effort at all to drop it down to 21ish mpg if I drove even somewhat aggressively.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Savvv said:


> ... based on $3.25/gal for premium


Forget the other MPG stuff, please tell me more about this magical place where you get your gas at that price!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Forget the other MPG stuff, please tell me more about this magical place where you get your gas at that price!


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Awesome. Thanks.
Wait...is 2500 miles to far to drive in order to save $1.65/gal?


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Maybe this is closer: https://www.gasbuddy.com/Station/Costco/TX/Southlake/29838
$2.54 regular, $2.94 for 93.


----------



## Chris_GTI (Feb 2, 2001)

Haha I’ve gotten gas from that exact GetGo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

*What about the trim around the windows?*

We have a 2019 R-line and the trim around the window is already showing fading or spotting from cleaner or something. I would love to wrap those in vinyl 3m. Have you messed with taking them off?


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

*What about the trim around the windows*

We have a 2019 r line edition and all the black around the window is fading already. I would love to wrap in in 3m vinyl. Have you messed with removing those pieces?


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

jjwinters said:


> We have a 2019 r line edition and all the black around the window is fading already. I would love to wrap in in 3m vinyl. Have you messed with removing those pieces?


Are you sure it's fading and not just getting wax build up?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

jjwinters said:


> We have a 2019 r line edition and all the black around the window is fading already. I would love to wrap in in 3m vinyl. Have you messed with removing those pieces?


Not so much my window trim as much as the roof rails with the brushed silver look. I don’t plan on pulling them off. It’ll be easy enough to cut a strip of vinyl 2” wide and just start running it.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

To the vinyl guy that wrapped someone else’s roof rails on this forum and said the only way to do them 100% was to remove them from the roof...




























...maybe he should take up bowling?

One done. One to go. Had to start with an 11” wide strip of vinyl to be able to wrap all the way around and not use the heat gun to stretch around the curve of the rail. Already just glancing at the car I can tell I’m gonna like these in black pearl.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Comparison shots outside to show how your eyes focus differently with the rail black vs silver.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice! Vinyl wrap is looking good!!! Is that a white Atlas I spy in your garage? 

Also, it would be killer if you had the OE running step rails and wrapped those black too


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Started a build thread over there too and it’s apparent that most Atlas people in that forum have bought their first ever VW. Clearly none of them have had Mk4’s :laugh:

Black step rails would be dope however now that I have a second vehicle to worry about the mods to the Tig will be limited to just vinyl color changes.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Atlas people in that forum have bought their first ever VW. Clearly none of them have had Mk4’s :laugh:


Dayyyuuuummmm! Looks really nice, love the overall design of the Atlas. Hahaha what’s it like chatting with new VW owners who don’t know what a MK4 kid is? Do you have to explain the “lower it” culture?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Finally got around to wrapping my driver side roof rail in black metallic vinyl. Didn’t come out as good as the passenger side because for some reason I was getting wrinkles on the underside of the rail. Not that noticeable really, just if you were to be 4’ tall and looking up :laugh: Oh well. That’ll do.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Looking good! Can we get a full shot of the car?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

She’s dirty. But, got my painted stuff back. Threw on the rear arches right away since the front bumper has to come off to put the new one on. This shows a nice before/after of painted arches vs rough plastic. I dig it. 










Also, just worked with some vinyl for the end of the day.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Very nice! Really like the painted arches.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Some more


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Holy schnikees! Did not know those bumper bits were removable! Good thing I didn't take another stab at my silver lol, I'm going to remove them first. I imagine you reach around the back end and pop them out?

The brushed looks super cool. Excited to see these on the car.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, mine were loose to begin with since I bought all new ones haha but yea they pop out. The tabs for them are tricky too so you may need a handful of small flatheads.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Update: lately I’ve been consumed with building a deck and fitting it in between all the rainy weather. Haven’t had a lick to spend on getting the new body parts back on. I’ll be going out of town shortly and decided it’s the perfect time to drop the Tig off at the dealer and have them not only take care of the moonroof ambient lighting recall but also do the bumper swap for me. 

By next Saturday the 6th, I’ll have photos of the updated look.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Update: lately I’ve been consumed with building a deck and fitting it in between all the rainy weather. Haven’t had a lick to spend on getting the new body parts back on. I’ll be going out of town shortly and decided it’s the perfect time to drop the Tig off at the dealer and have them not only take care of the moonroof ambient lighting recall but also do the bumper swap for me.
> 
> By next Saturday the 6th, I’ll have photos of the updated look.


WOOT!!!!

So your Tig is eligible for the pano moonroof recall? I'm jelly, I don't think mines eligible.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Finally got my Tig back from the dealer. There’s apparently a huge nationwide shortage of certified techs for VW and thus it took an extra couple days. My fogs were also broken so those had to be ordered. I’ve also got new smoked LaminX on the way to cover those back up. 

Initial thoughts...I like it, but not from the side view. I need to do more black out vinyl work to tie this all together. So for now, here’s a teaser showing the brushed aluminum bumper trim and the color matched arches.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv said:


> Finally got my Tig back from the dealer. There’s apparently a huge nationwide shortage of certified techs for VW and thus it took an extra couple days. My fogs were also broken so those had to be ordered. I’ve also got new smoked LaminX on the way to cover those back up.
> 
> Initial thoughts...I like it, but not from the side view. I need to do more black out vinyl work to tie this all together. So for now, here’s a teaser showing the brushed aluminum bumper trim and the color matched arches.


What color Lamin-X did you go with for the fogs?



Sent while on the run


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What color Lamin-X did you go with for the fogs?


Gunsmoke. I’ve got the deAuto LEDs which are plenty bright, and I rarely use fogs anyways. I just like how the gunsmoke makes the shiny clear in the fog housing disappear. Example, wife’s Atlas. 

Before










After


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Look nice, did charcoal on my side markers. May do the same. Charcoal may be too much, the gun smoke looks just right. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Looking gooooood!!!! I don't mind the brushed aluminum! I actually think if it were chrome, it would nicely tie into the rear bumper chrome trim and window trim.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Damn, I guess those are the R-Line wheels? I'm OK with our Highline ones (SEL-P in Canada), but the R-Lines are just much nicer IMO. [jealous]


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

jimothy cricket said:


> Looking gooooood!!!! I don't mind the brushed aluminum! I actually think if it were chrome, it would nicely tie into the rear bumper chrome trim and window trim.


Thanks. I think I’ll be blacking out the rub strips and adding the brushed aluminum to the mirrors BEFORE I try blacking our the window trim. Might look good that way.


----------



## Dismal (Jan 13, 2006)

The mighty Sav hath returneth! Good to see you're around buddy.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Dismal said:


> The mighty Sav hath returneth! Good to see you're around buddy.


Thanks! Never wanted to take a break but life happens that way. 

Happy Friday! Still waiting for my fog light LaminX to show up but thought this early morning dew covered dirty dub deserved a photo.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Not sure I like it. It sticks out too much.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

RocknRolla said:


> Not sure I like it. It sticks out too much.


Oh it does for sure. It needs the mirrors done to tie into. One day here...


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

After the LaminX fog light covers:


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

How soon until you completely black it out? Just do it already. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Oh it does for sure. It needs the mirrors done to tie into. One day here...


This is a great idea, do the mirrors. I actually don't mind how prominent the front strip is. Plus, the "MURDERED OUT, BRO" look is getting really freakin' old—but to each his own!


----------



## Got Wax (Sep 23, 2009)

Have been wanting to have the arches on my Tiggy sprayed, but all the shops these days are using water-based paints and can't get adhesion. Did you spray these yourself, or were you able to find a shop to paint and color match?? I just figured they would rough them up, prime and paint with just flex agent. Apparently, things have changed!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Got Wax said:


> Have been wanting to have the arches on my Tiggy sprayed, but all the shops these days are using water-based paints and can't get adhesion. Did you spray these yourself, or were you able to find a shop to paint and color match?? I just figured they would rough them up, prime and paint with just flex agent. Apparently, things have changed!!
> 
> Thanks!!


I sanded them myself with a heavy grit sandpaper, followed by scotch brite pads, followed by a higher grit. They were sprayed with normal car paint and clear when I had my bumper sprayed.


----------



## Got Wax (Sep 23, 2009)

Savvv said:


> I sanded them myself with a heavy grit sandpaper, followed by scotch brite pads, followed by a higher grit. They were sprayed with normal car paint and clear when I had my bumper sprayed.


Awesome, thanks!! I'm having a time of it!! Last thing I want to do to our car!! We replaced the stock 20's with the same wheel in a 21" (Atlas SEL wheel)!! Just had them stripped and completely polished, HR Sport Springs. Car is currently sitting at shop with ignition out and on its way to APR to config a flash and then we are gonna complete a Stage II. After that, I'm done!!! I wish I had the skill/patience to get done some of the DIY you do. I would just end up making a mess!!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Just a 3/4 Tuesday shot. Wishing I had more time to do more vinyl. Someday :laugh:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

OHHH lookin fine AF


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Found a bone stock one in the wild today. Nice to see how things have changed since ownership :laugh:


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Savvv said:


> After the LaminX fog light covers:


Can you tell me how you installed the laminx on the fogs? Do you simply remove the trim piece from around each fog light and if so how? I'm assuming the trim piece is just clipped in to the lower valance but each piece does have a hole in it which leads me to believe there might be a screw as well?
Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Edit: I have a lower trim Highline and assume the bumper is completely different. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

You don’t need to remove anything. Yes the LaminX piece is bigger than the bumper opening for the fogs but it’s not a problem. You are wetting the back of the film and the face of the fog light so you just push it in there, slide it one way and slide it back til it’s all inside the opening and centered as best you can. I even trimmed off those small tabs on the film before putting them on too.


----------

